# Favourite Video Game?



## Mr.LEET (Sep 7, 2008)

My favourite video game has to be Max Payne II.

Loved the bullet-time. <3

What's your favourite video game?


----------



## Makyui (Sep 7, 2008)

Lawl. That's not hard to guess.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, zelda... mine was metal gear solid series (raiden= fucking hawtness) 

I also love resident evil games


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe Tales of Symphonia but that might change because I have Tales of Vesperia^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine would be the Legend of Zelda series as well as the PokÃ©mon series. 
But this thread should be in the *Three Frags Left* forum.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 7, 2008)

There's so many great games out there I can't even begin to
_WORMS ARMAGEDDON LAN!
_Oops.
It just never dies. We still play it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 7, 2008)

The Zelda CD-i games.


----------



## Azure (Sep 7, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> The Zelda CD-i games.


That game is what all true warriors strive for, mah boi.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 7, 2008)

> The Zelda CD-i games.


Quite possibly the greatest games ever to grace mankind.
You have excellent tastes mah boi.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 7, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> The Zelda CD-i games.



ZOMG YES.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 7, 2008)

CD-i games? Which were those?


----------



## Makyui (Sep 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> CD-i games? Which were those?



Head over to Youtube and look up "The Faces of Evil". Or, "The Wand of Gamelon".

Then prepare for a brain defragging.


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tactics.  PS1.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2008)

Vagabond said:


> _WORMS ARMAGEDDON LAN!
> _



Holy shit, YES


I'd have to give Starcraft honorable mention.. the Halo series of course.

Oh.. geometry wars <3


----------



## runner (Sep 7, 2008)

Halo 3 FTW


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Ghostbusters (NES) J/k

GoldenEye 007 is my favorite game.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2008)

runner said:


> Halo 3 FTW



Someone who doesn't rant about how Halo doesn't deserve recognition <3

((off-topic.. I may have already asked. Not sure, but I keep meaning to. Who did your avatar? It's ridiculously awesome.))


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 7, 2008)

GTA series has changed my life!  before that it was always the ultimate classic video game, Sonic 2.


----------



## Entropy (Sep 7, 2008)

Team Fortress 2. It has taken over my life. >.>


----------



## Arc (Sep 7, 2008)

Resident Evil 4 for Gamecube, it is.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 7, 2008)

Lego Lego and Lego movie franchise games.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm torn between Fallout, Planescape: Torment and Knights of the Old Republic 2.

Intelligent entertainment FTW!


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 7, 2008)

isnt this for three frags left, not off topic?


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 7, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> isnt this for three frags left, not off topic?


 
Yeah it's meant to be 

But yeah on topic probably TF2 or Football manager 08 both are very 
addicting


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

The entire "Ratchet and Clank" series, please. You're in a futuristic place, you're strong, you get amazing guns, you get to kill countless things, it's got humor, you're a lombax, you get a robot that can become a 50 foot giant as a backpack, not too easy, not too hard etc etc etc. Just all out awesome tbh.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 7, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> The entire "Ratchet and Clank" series, please. You're in a futuristic place, you're strong, you get amazing guns, you get to kill countless things, it's got humor, you're a lombax, you get a robot that can become a 50 foot giant as a backpack, not too easy, not too hard etc etc etc. Just all out awesome tbh.


 
Yeah thinking about it... Ratchet and clank is awesome


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## theLight (Sep 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Arc said:


> Resident Evil 4 for Gamecube, it is.



I love that game, but more so, I prefer the older traditional style of the previous RE games... the 3rd person camera may have seemed cool to everyone else (especially having to listen to the disturbing sounds of the re-generators around the corner... just... waiting for you ._.), but I think the camera-to-camera style made things freakier! 

also, tomb raider: angel of darkness

oh yes, and ratchet & clank.... but I mostly play those for... well, I think ratchet is kinda cute ^_^


----------



## net-cat (Sep 7, 2008)

Super Mario Bros 3.

Mario Galaxy came close.

And Portal deserves an honorable mention. (Needs to be longer.)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2008)

runner said:


> Halo 3 FTW



This.  It's the game I play the most.


----------



## FurryFox (Sep 7, 2008)

BEST GAME EVER!! (that i've played)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2008)

tetrisphere is high on my list, yeah i know im wierd


----------



## Azure (Sep 7, 2008)

Battletoads.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 7, 2008)

> mah boi.


 
/COUGH

Mah boi!

/Passes the Citra a Bong

Favorite video game?

Battlefield: Bad Company.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 7, 2008)

STARCRAFT, THE ZERG WILL DEVOURE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 7, 2008)

Every Metroid game except for Metroid Prime 2 and Metroid pinball.

Metroids FTW!   *Skreee!*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

donkey kong country series, mirrors edge

anyone notice anything wrong with this?


----------



## Jarz (Sep 7, 2008)

tetris (you just can go on and on and on... until you lost)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Jarz said:


> tetris (you just can go on and on and on... until you lost)



I remember the first time I got to level 18 (starting from level 10). I was laughing my ass off as the blocks fell superfast and quickly killed my game)


KypDurron23 said:


> Every Metroid game except for Metroid Prime 2 and Metroid pinball.
> 
> Metroids FTW!   *Skreee!*



Metroid II: Return of Samus is the only Metroid game I've ever actually beaten.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I remember the first time I got to level 18 (starting from level 10). I was laughing my ass off as the blocks fell superfast and quickly killed my game)



yeah its awesome, actually the one i enjoyed most was the one with the chibi street fighter characters, and we were a bunch of friends and when they passed me the controller they put it in the 9 level and the other one was in the 1 and i was WTF?! but at last i won XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Battletoads.


The angry video game nerd begs to differ.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I've already played it for more hours than any other game I played, with the exception of Melee. >_>;;


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I've already played it for more hours than any other game I played, with the exception of Melee. >_>;;


 
Right u are, I will own all with Snake, Fox, Ike and Zero Suit Samus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The funny thing is that I don't own a Wii but will beat the shit out of people regardless, I think I should try some tourneys to help me get better at the game


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2008)

I think this will/should be stickied.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 8, 2008)

mmm...some decent shouts in here.

for me the Gran Turismo series is my favorite. got GT 1-4 with a GTC (Gran Turismo Concept). Don't have a PS3 anymore or I would have GT5P.

Also Motorstorm rocks! as does the Halo Trilogy. Really, the Halo Trilogy is the only reason anyone should ever buy a 360. Only decent game for that system.

I would also have to toss up the Futurama game for a honorable mention. The gameplay sucked noodles but the lines were hysterical.

Lila: So what was death like, Fry?
Fry: First everything went dark. Then a bright light appeared. And it said, "Game Over."


----------



## dwitefry (Sep 9, 2008)

For me it's a total tie between NiGHTS Into Dreams... and Sonic the Hedgehog 2 for the Mega Drive (not the crappy game gear one with the scary goose thing in the clouds) NiGHTS is just lovely, just like a dream, and Sonic 2 is Sonic 2 and it's a great stress relief too, runners up are Tekken: Dark Ressurection, Ico, Super Mario Bros 3, Ristar and Silent Hill 2 with Pac-Man and Robotron close behind.

MeX


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2008)

As the only Racer in here, I feel very alone. At least there are other Halo fans. *holds onto his Major Chief doll tight* just kidding I don't own a MC doll.


----------



## NiChan (Sep 10, 2008)

"Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan!" for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 12, 2008)

My favorite game would have to crystalis for the NES or 7th saga for the SNES both are really good games and many don't even know they exist.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crystalis&search_type=

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=7th+saga&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 20, 2008)

stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft stacraft


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 21, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 3. @w@


----------



## Mokura (Sep 21, 2008)

I have far too many favorites!  Final Fantasy Tactics (hell of a lot of fun despite the wonky translation), the Harvest Moon series, and to a lesser extent, the Touhou series and other bullet hell games.

Of course, the problem with bullet hell games is that it tends to affect the way I play normal shmups... I try to graze bullets or think I have a much smaller hitbox than I actually do.  Damn you, force of habit, damn you!


----------



## Daze (Sep 21, 2008)

Lineage 2.

The only game I've been decently good at. But then I love most MMORPGs. I just tend to fail more at them. 
As far as counsel games go, I'd have to say Dynasty Warriors, that entire series is full of win even if the voice overs fail. What's more fun than hack and slashing your way through countless numbers of unnamed bodies while killing off more important players spamming only one key to do so all while being thrown into a different setting. NOTHING I TELL YOU! NOTHING IS MORE FUN <.<.


----------



## Mokura (Sep 21, 2008)

Daze said:


> Lineage 2.
> 
> The only game I've been decently good at. But then I love most MMORPGs. I just tend to fail more at them.
> As far as counsel games go, I'd have to say Dynasty Warriors, that entire series is full of win even if the voice overs fail. What's more fun than hack and slashing your way through countless numbers of unnamed bodies while killing off more important players spamming only one key to do so all while being thrown into a different setting. NOTHING I TELL YOU! NOTHING IS MORE FUN <.<.



Except for when you get killed by Lu Bu in the middle of a mission while trying to improve your character.  That always sucks.  Lu Bu is a complete bastard.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 21, 2008)

Zoo tycoon 2!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 21, 2008)

The original Rollercoaster Tycoon game with both expansion packs. I'm so pissed the disc I have somehow got scratched to shit.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 21, 2008)

Right now, MOTHER 3 tops my favorite game list.  It's the Japan-only sequel to EarthBound (second-favorite), for those who don't know.  Super Smash Bros. Brawl comes in close third, but Mario Kart Wii's starting to catch up and its only been four days since I got it!

There's so many more (both classic and recent), but I'll spare you a list.  XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Secret of Mana.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Secret of Mana.



<3

I've got far too many favourite games to decide which is my number 1...

but I think it's Yoshi's Island, and Luigi's Mansion... and Majoras Mask!

Edit:
just forgot Donkey Kong, foe tha old Game Boy D:

gragfggrafggggrg


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 22, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> also, tomb raider: angel of darkness



I have the sudden urge to hit something. Really, really, hard.

Anyways, an incomplete list of my favourite games:



Assassin's Creed
Psychonauts
Alone in the Dark (5)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
Shadow of the Colossus
Okami
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Fallout 2
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Deus Ex
Grim Fandango


----------



## Vexer (Sep 22, 2008)

Every single LOZ ever made i played and beat so that and 
the MGS games


----------



## Mokura (Sep 22, 2008)

I am an idiot and completely forgot Mechwarrior 2.  Too bad I've never played any of the other games in the series, 2 is a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Sep 22, 2008)

Halo 3 at the moment


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 22, 2008)

Super Mario RPG


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 23, 2008)

chrono trigger... okami... Zelda:AttP

Can't decide between the 3, so I say I love all 3 equally.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 23, 2008)

Guild Wars! :3 I loooove the game. I wish I had the time to actually sit down and play it. ;_;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> I have the sudden urge to hit something. Really, really, hard.
> 
> Anyways, an incomplete list of my favourite games:
> 
> ...



you've either: only paid attention to what ratings said, or never played the game, OR just don't like those kinds of games, so don't argue T___T

and I love Deus Ex. it's so non-linear for a game that came out over 8 years ago x3 perhaps.... too non-linear 0_0

MGS3: awesomeness. I'm a fan of the MGS series period

Shadow of the colossus: frustrating as fuck, and the frame rate was... terrible. but still awesome

I also have to go for Farcry series, mainly because of the map editor... I've always been a fan of map editor. and lastly, Zelda: Majora's mask. many people hated it, but I think it might be my all time fav. game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Warzard fo lyfe 



David M. Awesome said:


> Secret of Mana.


Ahahahaha, what a bad game


----------



## Kajet (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe I will go with UT04 as my answer, simply cause I can still play it after god know how many hours...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Warzard fo lyfe
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha, what a bad game



Your face.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

you know one game I've never played... that zelda: wand of gamalalila...lu...la... whatever it's called. I hear it's legendary.... and horrible xD

amazing, how one of the worst games in history, are also one of the most popular games to date


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Leveling up Weapon/Magic was a pain ):

your ass


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 25, 2008)

Erm team fortress 2 and GH series


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Leveling up Weapon/Magic was a pain ):
> 
> your ass



Well fuck you I liked it. Gave me an excuse to spam magic as much as possible and a reason to switch up my weapons more often.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

You know I would, If you like spaming magic so much then play Tales of Destiny 2. GG


----------



## Bone-head (Sep 25, 2008)

For the last generation of gaming my favorite video game has to be Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

For the current generation of gaming my favorite video game has to be hands down Gears of War... nothin' like popping heads with the longshot rifle.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know I would, If you like spaming magic so much then play Tales of Destiny 2. GG



Haven't got a PS2. Played Symphonia and Abyss, though.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a bunch of favorites games; here are my top three (In no order)

- Halo 3
- Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PS3 & 360)

Halo 3's my favorite, though. ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mass effect, FFIX, RE: outbreak series, and so many more


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Haven't got a PS2. Played Symphonia and Abyss, though.


Psp?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha, good one. You're such a joker.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwjWx4KN-ro
ãƒªã‚¢ãƒ©------------!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm aware of the game, just the concept that anyone who isn't retarded would actually waste their money on a PSP is hilarious to me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Better then dealing with that "Magic-disk?" crap.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have to say Command & Conquer: Red Alert, but I don't really know...it changes...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Magic disk?=swapmagic 

By using this on a Ps2, it _can_ play jipjop ps2 games on a NA/EUR ps2


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

You lost me there with your nerd talk. Are you talking about importing Japanese games?

I would never do that anyways because I don't know Japanese and I'm not enough of a weeaboo to learn it.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 25, 2008)

Current favorite is Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion, just beat the Shivering Isles.
Hail Sheogorath!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Er, yes?

I don't Japanese aswell, But I still beat it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Without understanding what the fuck was going on for the entirety of the game. Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Theres like _two_ goddamn walkthroughs for the game, Also the story is pretty bad.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Walkthroughs are for fags.

And if the story's bad, why would I play it? The gameplay can't be better than Abyss's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Your a furry, why would you care?

The story sucks because Kyle dreams up his adventure.The gameplay _is _better than abyss.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your a furry, why would you care?
> 
> The story sucks because Kyle dreams up his adventure.The gameplay _is _better than abyss.



What does being a furry have to do with anything?

And yes, that story sounds like shit.

Explain how the gameplay is better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2008)

Because most furries are fags.

-Everyone can use magic/skills.

-Almost everyone has like 4/5 hi ougis 

-This game has the smartest AI in the series.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Fine, I'll rephrase that. Walkthroughs are for people who suck at video games. In any case if I can't enjoy the story it's not worth playing.

Does everyone need to have both skills and magic? No. Is it practical to have both skills and magic? No. The more you increase your attack, the more you're neglecting your magic power. If you try to have an even balance of both, then you're just weaker overall. It's much better to specialise your units strategically than try to have everyone be able to do everything. Additionally, letting everyone specialise in everything makes all but four of your characters redundant (it's like having a team of Red Mages, seriously).

I don't know what you mean by hi ougis, you lost me with your nerd talk again. Are those the highest level techniques you can learn (i.e. Mystic Artes, Lloyd's Falcon Crest, etc), or what? Because I could care less about those; you really only need one, and the rest are just for show. Besides, in Symphonia, all of Genis's third level spells felt epic every time I used them anyways.

Smart AI? For your team or for the enemies? That's nice and all, but it's not really a big deal for me, especially when I usually play the game with a few of my friends that control the other characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

This is a game were talking about, not some book


Yeah sure, some people are weak on magic/skills. But something are balance, Like take Kyle for example: He's fastset one on his team, His spells are weak however his casting time is quick.And not Everyone isn't a weak mage that can't fight for themselfs, can have a balance team like 
Kyle ,Judas ,Reala ,Harold.While Reala/Nanaly/Harold are casting for a spell
Kyle/Loni/Judas would melee/act like a tank and beat up the enemy from the other side for the screen. 

Yes, Hi ougi are Mystic Artes
To make Hi ougis work,Equip the Enchant (ç§˜å¥¥ç¾©) for the Ougi or (å…·ç¾çµæ™¶) for the Tier 3 spell, and when in Spirit Blaster Mode, do the skill or
spell and hold circle, if the spell/skill hits, it should activate.

Yes, Genius can use Tier 3 spells too that game, But don't you lose two weak spells to get a powerful one?
kyle and his crew don't that, They have_ all_ of there spells


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Books can be games if you use your imagination. 8D

So basically there's no point to them all being able to use skills and magic because you end up specialising them all anyways.

That's nice. So?

You keep all of your spells in Symphonia. I don't know why you wouldn't. :\ Not like you ever use any of your first level spells again once you get the new ones.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Then how can you get game overs?

You don't get Skills/spells the same way you do in any Tales of game.
In this game you get "skill levels"  There 8 types of field exp. Attack, Chain, Skill and Magic are the normal ones
you see. Under magic it's divided into another 4 categories, Wind, Earth, Fire
Water.

Attack lv is increased by doing your normal circle slashes. Chain lv is
increased by chaining attacks together, you see the chain display on screen
when you fight. Skill lv is increased when you do a skill.
Magic lv is increased when you do a magic and the element lv is obviously
affected by which element magic you cast most often.

When I mean lv increased it actually means the portion of exp gained from
battle diverted to that category increases.

For example: Kyle  level 11, Attack level 4, Magic level 3, Skill level 4, Chain level  4, fire level 3,  Earth level 3, Light level 3, Wind level 4


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

So basically you level up like you do in Secret of Mana!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

You don't spend like 1-2 hours leveling up shit, unlike Secret of Mana.That and the fact spells/skills don't miss/do nothing.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Never had to spend time leveling anything up in SoM, just did it as I progressed through the game. You were probably just doing it wrong.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmm...thats a pretty hard one.
Either Gran Turismo series, or Fable. Oh and DEFINATELY The Elder Scrolls series. <3


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 26, 2008)

Its between Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion and Silent Hill 2 for me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Never had to spend time leveling anything up in SoM, just did it as I progressed through the game. You were probably just doing it wrong.


 
I've level every weapon/magic spell for everyone, Cuz I'm manly ):<


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Moar like a giant nerd 8D

A real man beats the game at the lowest level possible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

giant nerd=giant manjunk= manly X2


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

How large of a nerd you are is inversely proportional to the size of your man junk. Sorry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Were not play "hyper" are we?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay whatever, My game is better than your.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

No it's not. LOL OPINIONS


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Your game lacks fanmade porn.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

GOOD


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 26, 2008)

...Weird. A fight (for the fun of it?) over games.  lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> GOOD


A buff lion vs. Shotas/lolis/Childrens

Go. Go. go.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> A buff lion vs. Shotas/lolis/Childrens
> 
> Go. Go. go.



Don't forget the SPRITE.

Besides, doesn't matter how buff you are when you've got magic casters kicking your ass.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Sprite's a guy 

I forgot about Kenji, Tessa and Mai-Ling


----------



## Wreth (Sep 26, 2008)

Ratchet and clank series and Warhawk. Both awesome, but Ratchet and Clankâ€ºAll


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sprite's a guy
> 
> I forgot about Kenji, Tessa and Mai-Ling



I know that.

Those are the other guys from Warzard, right?

Yeah, they don't fight as a team, you lose.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2008)

Well come on, Rpg vs. a fighting game that's isn't fair, Besides I was talking about hottness not which guy fight this guy.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 26, 2008)

My favorite game is, currently, Mario Kart Wii. I love those Coin Battles! ^^


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 26, 2008)

Bioshock Hands Down...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well come on, Rpg vs. a fighting game that's isn't fair, Besides I was talking about hottness not which guy fight this guy.



:roll:

Well if that's the case, Terry Bogard wins every time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh you mean Ken, Right?


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 27, 2008)

I never felt _Bioshock_ was a good game...repetitive gameplay! Only when you get to the end do you have to restart... Let's just say..it didn't reflect my kind of shooter (CoD4 is better!!!)


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 27, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> I never felt _Bioshock_ was a good game...repetitive gameplay! Only when you get to the end do you have to restart... Let's just say..it didn't reflect my kind of shooter (CoD4 is better!!!)



Because narrative and art design mean absolutely nothing, right?


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 27, 2008)

Counter-Strike:Source or Warhammer Online: AOR


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh you mean Ken, Right?



Hey, the only thing that they really have in common is having long, blond hair and being pretty beefy.

Actually in SvC Chaos they get along really well.


----------



## Klace (Sep 27, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey, the only thing that they really have in common is having long, blond hair and being pretty beefy.
> 
> Actually in SvC Chaos they get along really well.


I always looked at him as a Ken clone because the Ryo is clone to Ryu.

I've never played SvC Chaos. ;___;


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

They don't play anything even remotely similar. You're crazy.

Ryu doesn't play anything like Ryo. They just both happen to wear Gis. Takuma plays closer to Ryo, really, only Takuma actually has some personality. Ryo would be the Ken to Takuma's Ryo, to be honest.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 28, 2008)

Shaq Fu!

No wait that game sucked so bad even black holes are jealous...

Quake 3 was good, but for all time faves... Secret (and of course Legend) of Mana, Star Fox 64, Warzone 2100, POCKET FIGHTER, Dark Stalkers 3...


----------



## Cyrsynik (Sep 28, 2008)

COD4, I used to be MLG.......


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

Tie between MGS's, .Hack's, Megaman's, Mario's, and Brawl (probably more)


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey, the only thing that they really have in common is having long, blond hair and being pretty beefy.
> 
> Actually in SvC Chaos they get along really well.



Terry Bogard is way cooler.  Ken is more equivalent to Andy Bogard, who was lame IMO.

Shit, Robert Garcia is nearly as cool as Terry.  Why doesn't he get more press?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 28, 2008)

No way, Andy is a fucking "I'LL BREAK YOUR FACE" freak.

Robert's pretty cool, too, but he's not a strong enough fighter to be as cool as Terry.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 28, 2008)

If the awesomeness holds up, the new Prince of Persia this holiday season.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 28, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3.

I'm making a map for it to see if fake-death falling from a very tall place will kill you.
And I'll put bars or something for on the way down.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2008)

Pokemans. I'm serious, I can't get enough of the drat things.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 3, 2008)

Ratchet and clank is just the best, i don't understand how anybody who has owned a ratchet and clank game cannot agree


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Ratchet and clank is just the best, i don't understand how anybody who has owned a ratchet and clank game cannot agree



Because I'd much rather play a real platformer.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 4, 2008)

But ratchet and clank isn't just an ordinary  platformer, the weapons are a very big part of the game.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Because I'd much rather play a real platformer.



All of them excluding Deadlocked are very much platformers. Insomniac just added shooting elements to spice up an at-times dull genre.



> Pokemans. I'm serious, I can't get enough of the drat things.


Pokemans are amazing. They're excellent games buried under the hype and shit of a marketing craze.

Current fave game of the moment: NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams. It's flawed as hell but the beauty is undeniable.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 4, 2008)

Sword of the new world.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Current fave game of the moment: NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams. It's flawed as hell but the beauty is undeniable.




oh, I HATED that game. but loved it at the same time

my current favorite game is.. um.. er.. it's so hard to choose.. .. I'll go with.. uh.. .. Enchanted Arms - PS3, maybe


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Ratchet and clank is just the best, i don't understand how anybody who has owned a ratchet and clank game cannot agree



oh fuck yea, ratchet & clank owns!

my personal all time favorite (I have a few) would have to be Metal gear solid 1 & 2. I've beaten MGS2 so many times.... I can mouth just about every word in that game xD. same with MGS1

also, Deus Ex... unbelievably non-linear... unbelievably great



			
				Lukar said:
			
		

> - Halo 3
> - Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
> - Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PS3 & 360)
> 
> Halo 3's my favorite, though. ^^


 you just mentioned all the games I completely despised... 
CoD4: ok, wow, high frame rate... wooo! 
Guitar Hero: get a real guitar. 
Halo 3: practically the same thing as halo 1 and 2, with good graphics... and an ok storyline. people WAY overhype the game



			
				Year of the Fox said:
			
		

> Enchanted Arms - PS3


 oh wow, I'm impressed ^_^ not my favorite game, nor did it do good in the ratings, but yea, it WAS a great game!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> oh, I HATED that game. but loved it at the same time



Hey Will, want to _Dualize_ with me?

Just touch NiGHTS to Dualize with him!

O_O Did I buy child porno?


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 4, 2008)

Favorite game...Favorite game...I HAVE SO MANY! D:

I'll say..Tie between Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes, Kingdom Hearts, and Team Fortress 2.

I can't pick just one. :|


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 5, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Metal Gear Solid



to make it easier for you ^_~


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 5, 2008)

umm my favorite game of all times has to be Yoshi's tetris attack.
some how it has made it onto 4 systems, and it never gets old.

and nekofox where do u find all these crazy avatars?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably gay.com


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2008)

Dragon Quest 3/5 for me.


David M. Awesome said:


> Probably Sonic R


Wow.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

wat


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

Natural Selection (the HL mod), but now it's dead.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat


Can you feel the sunshine? 
Does it brighten up your day?!?!


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

Well my avatar and signature should hint at it, but for those of you who haven't heard it's mouthful-of-a-title before, _Moerro Nekketsu_ Rhythm Damashii! Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2

Rhythm game on the DS. Japanese version of Elite Beat Agents. Amazing gameplay, challenging difficulties, awesom stories...


----------



## Urufu (Oct 5, 2008)

SC4 cause' its addictive! 
got over 100 hours on it!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

My favorite game....is an older game. It came out for N64 and it is called Gex Enter the Gecko. I've played other really good games, but for some reason Gex has always stuck to me as a favorite. I loved Gex Deep under Cover too....

Gex Introduced the first one liners into gaming history.

A close second up would be Yoshi's Story because it is a game I remember enjoying so much growing up.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Definitely, without a doubt, Psychonauts.
Tim Schafer is a genius and I want to work at Double Fine now.


----------



## LupyFur (Oct 8, 2008)

Favourite game, Well at the moment that has got to be Battlefield Bad Company!
I love the smile on the granate hehe^^


----------



## Skittle (Oct 8, 2008)

The entire Fatal Frame series. Really wish I could play 4.


----------

